# I don't believe there is such thing as "DP". It's all toxicity overload.



## openroad888 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hello everyone,

Three years ago, I suddenly fell ill after a weekend of drinking and had sudden "DP". At the time I also got a gut infection. I went to doctors, psychiatrists, specialists, you name it and nothing could help me. All my medical tests came back normal. I suffered immensely for 2.5 years for what???

Here is what I've learned. DP is not a psychiatric condition in my opinion. I felt in a dream and unreal 24/7 due to toxicity in my body, primarily candida toxins!!! This is probably the cause for most people. Your liver enzyme test may come back normal but that doesn't mean you are overly toxic. Medication, bad sleep, poor diet, genetics and stress immensely effect your ability to detoxify. As a result the level of toxicity in your blood (whether it be candida toxins, emotional/work stress toxicity, heavy metals, etc) grows and grows and can cause horrific symptoms!!

Please do not medication for DP. They don't work bc they make you more toxic!! You need to change your diet slowly to include more liver cleansing food, whole grains, etc and also drink lots of water, herbal teas and get your vitamins and minerals in your body. B vitamins are very important as are minerals.

A holistic doctor has nearly cured me now. I am well on my to amazing health. Fuck the doctors that tell you it's in your head! Tell the psychiatrists to take the medication themselves. Cleanse your body. Lower your stress levels. Drink lots of water.

A good product in Canada for slow detoxification is called Mediclear. It's worked wonders for me so far.

Here's to healing for you all!

xo


----------



## amt31 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for posting. My dp always seems to come in after I get the flu or a cold. Also one time a long time ago I had it for a while after I drank too much one night. I was doing great for a long time and then a month ago I got the flu and now my symptoms are worse than ever. How long would you say it took you to recover once you started to change your lifestyle?


----------



## openroad888 (Jun 16, 2012)

Depending on the level of toxicity in your body and how long you've been sick. It's supposed to take a month for every year you've been sick by estimate. You need to improve your immune system too - chinese mushrooms help with this along with vitamin C (ester C). Liver function is closely related to immune system. Also a really good probiotic!

You will feel sick when you detox so take it slow. Slow diet change and slow supplement introduction.


----------



## openroad888 (Jun 16, 2012)

amt31 said:


> Thanks for posting. My dp always seems to come in after I get the flu or a cold. Also one time a long time ago I had it for a while after I drank too much one night. I was doing great for a long time and then a month ago I got the flu and now my symptoms are worse than ever. How long would you say it took you to recover once you started to change your lifestyle?


Flu or cold introduces more toxins in your body! Exactly why you need to detoxify and improve your immune system!


----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

I agree with some parts of this, a lot of it actually, but there are some things i want to comment on. Often times people switch their diet completely and still find themselves. I totally agree that it can be a vital part that may induce therapeutic value and even recovery, but DP IS ALLLLLL IN YOUR HEAD. Deny it, hate it, whatever, but its the honest truth. Theres always one major incident that kicks off the DP, the alcohol for you, and weed for me and many others on the forum.

What happens is we play this event back in our mind so much that it becomes an infatuation, obsession, and toxic to any form of recovery. Despite what we put in our body we can't shake the DP because like i said, its all in our head. Like i said, i won't deny that eating healthier changed your mind, but it could have very well been a placebo. Just mixing something up in your life, even if its minimal can relieve a lot of strain of DP. Now in your case, you COMPLETELY revamped your diet, so its no surprise you're cured. When we alter bigger and more important things in our life, and completely change them you can find recovery. What happens is that you start to find pleasure in something that used to only cause pain, giving you a greater appreciation for that one thing, and life in general, than you ever imagined.

Yeah, i know my shit when it comes to mental disorders, DP especially because it actually encompasses just about everyone, which makes beating it a bitch. Also, fuck mess because we all know there's no pill for DP. Its all in your mind and YOU have the power to change your mind at any minute.

So i pose the question to anyone on the forum, what's stopping you? You have every right to a beautiful life.


----------



## openroad888 (Jun 16, 2012)

Walkingzombie said:


> I agree with some parts of this, a lot of it actually, but there are some things i want to comment on. Often times people switch their diet completely and still find themselves. I totally agree that it can be a vital part that may induce therapeutic value and even recovery, but DP IS ALLLLLL IN YOUR HEAD. Deny it, hate it, whatever, but its the honest truth. Theres always one major incident that kicks off the DP, the alcohol for you, and weed for me and many others on the forum.
> 
> What happens is we play this event back in our mind so much that it becomes an infatuation, obsession, and toxic to any form of recovery. Despite what we put in our body we can't shake the DP because like i said, its all in our head. Like i said, i won't deny that eating healthier changed your mind, but it could have very well been a placebo. Just mixing something up in your life, even if its minimal can relieve a lot of strain of DP. Now in your case, you COMPLETELY revamped your diet, so its no surprise you're cured. When we alter bigger and more important things in our life, and completely change them you can find recovery. What happens is that you start to find pleasure in something that used to only cause pain, giving you a greater appreciation for that one thing, and life in general, than you ever imagined.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. I do agree with what you are saying above as well. If you look at Chinese medecine, emotions are processed via the liver. If your mind is "stuck" on a certain feeling, then things will get blocked in your body. Add this to a poor diet, emotional toxicity, stress, etc, you will be one big toxic mess and the dp symptoms will never leave. The approach I have used to cleanse my body has freed me from the "dp" symptoms (as these are real symptoms from your body from toxicity/blockages in my opinion and not just in your head). A change in diet and detoxification helped me immensely and also brought on much better health and will hopefully prevent disease in the future. BUT as you said so eloquently above, you need to change your state of mind as well to live a good life. Things will flow better in your body and you will feel more alive. Express your emotions, don't get stuck inside your head. If you relieve yourself of the DP symptoms, give a good look at your life and what behaviours made you so toxic inside! A healthier body and healthier mind is the road to the best version of you.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

i agree but i find my health obsession often creates anxiety for me


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

i agree.. but its a very convincing disorder... 
do any of u question existence constantly and cannot stop.... like the deepest part of ur mind.. its like everything you know suddenly makes no sense? 
i do find wen my anxiety levels (toxins too) are lower , things make a little more sense.


----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

katiej said:


> i agree.. but its a very convincing disorder...
> do any of u question existence constantly and cannot stop.... like the deepest part of ur mind.. its like everything you know suddenly makes no sense?
> i do find wen my anxiety levels (toxins too) are lower , things make a little more sense.


Everyone has existential thoughts, but theyre only more when in the emotion state of mind that DP. The key to sanity is having no expectations at all, that way youre never truly disappointed in the outcome. Once you accept that the river flows regardless of any way you try and influence the current your ok. But as humans its only natural to create expectations, and if you create them make them grandiose, because if truly want something, such as curing DP you'll actually make the conscious effort to change. The most insane about DP is that is that you know your totally nuts and that you're the only one with the cure. Its a harsh reality to accept, but once you do and have a process to combat youre brain you'll be ok. It wouldn't matter if you didn't care, but you care too much about a cure so you insane trying to find it. But the worst part having DP is that you've taken the time to create the perception that you'll never recover, and its completely valid. That's why people stay DPd for so long because it provides a strange sense of comfort. You're existence is true and has meaning. As long as you're with yourself in every step of life, no matter how fucked you are mentally, youll never slip away. The funny thing about completely and utterly losing your mind is that once you actually find it, you'll realize you never lost it all. So you smile and laugh because reality is yours to play with and molding. Its thinkabable, incomparable to space and time. You're reality and current situation directly influenced by your mind. Past, present, and future are just models are mind has given us because how we perceive the world. I know i type alot, but i have a lot to say. No one on the forum was fucked even relatively as i was by DP. I lost everything and once i just dove soul first into recovery i CREATED my own recovery and an insanely attractive personality life became beautiful beyond compare. I get whatever the fuck i want because no one has as much influence with words as i do. Its just a fucking fact, not cocky, just confident in the person i am. Doesnt matter what the topic of discussion is, i can make anyone my best friend in 30 because of how influential i am with my words. Whats the point im trying to make? If introverts, especially those with DP, LEARN to channel those thoughts in a positive way recovery becomes easily and a subconscious process. Recovery is complete attainable, you just have to accept which is actually really hard to do without question. Everyone on this forum can recover. I know the recovery to any mentall illness because I've had everyone and constantly had to cure by myself because no one ever understands DP. If there anything you can from this message is that recovery is complete possible, but don't expect it because you've already denied the notion of recovery. But as i said, its completely justifiable because you've thought of every reason why you won't cure. Like i said, i know my shit about mental illness which is why i hang around the forum. Cause even the briefest moment of positively is a breath of air. And as i said before, no one is as good with words as me. I make my own pain everyone's else's so that directly relate. No one can ever actually describe DP when their in that state of mind, which only makes you appear crazier. Once you accept that everyone is fucking crazy, including yourself, you can be as sane or insane as you want. Reality is yours to mold any way YOU desire.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

great post man i feel like ive been makkng imrovement but man this shit is so fuckiing hard. did you experince extreme visual snow and dr before recovery because right now its almost as if im way less numb so im botherd by these symptoms far more my vison just makes me feel like my brain isso damaged


----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

DP boy said:


> great post man i feel like ive been makkng imrovement but man this shit is so fuckiing hard. did you experince extreme visual snow and dr before recovery because right now its almost as if im way less numb so im botherd by these symptoms far more my vison just makes me feel like my brain isso damaged


I never had any visual distortions, so that was cool, but name any other symptom and I had it. I don't know the visual snow thing, but I think I know enough about every other symptom of DP that visual snow should be no different. Truthfully, accept the visual snow as a temporary distortion and then move the fuck on. The more you focus on that symptom, the more thoughts you create, whether consciously or subconsciously, the more intense it becomes because in your own mind it's the fucking worst. If you want to cure DP, and here's what I've discovered, is to completely not focus on ANY of your symptoms. If you can do it all at once, then you're fucking smarter than me, so mad props, but you have to address it one symptom at a time. And address the ones that you know are the easiest to cure. It becomes a progression and the hardest ones, when tackled last, are the easiest to cure because you've dealt with every other symptom. But you have to a process. That's most important thing. Plan the recovery in your head, and act on it.


----------



## AThilgers (Jun 18, 2012)

DP boy said:


> great post man i feel like ive been makkng imrovement but man this shit is so fuckiing hard. did you experince extreme visual snow and dr before recovery because right now its almost as if im way less numb so im botherd by these symptoms far more my vison just makes me feel like my brain isso damaged


 Hey I can completely agree with the visual distortions, it's almost as if my Vision is like white noise in on a television but very very finite, and all my DP symptoms stated to occur after I had a good 3 day drinking spree after I had moved home from Colorado, with an included first time expirience with psychedelic mushrooms which I'm sure did not help the situation with drinking after words. But the visual distortions I agree completely, lights imprint on my vision more easily and my night vision is not what it used to be, I can barely drive at night it gets so bad sometimes, but I haven learned to kind of disregard that aspect, but I know it's still there and it has been for about 4 or 5 months now. I think it's a lot harder to deal with because I (and I'm sure everyone else) hasn't expirienced DP


----------

